# Osram buys Clay Paky



## JohnD (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.claypaky.it/en/news/clay_paky_joins_osram_for_a_secure_future
http://livedesignonline.com/news/clay-paky-acquired-osram
http://www.osram.com/osram_com/pres...tainment-lighting-company-clay-paky/index.jsp
Interesting news this morning.


----------



## Footer (Aug 8, 2014)

Italians and Germans getting back together. Never good. 

I'm hoping for a super sharpy comes out of this. Something that will burn a hole in an arena roof from 300' away.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 8, 2014)

Footer said:


> Something that will burn a hole in an arena roof from 300' away.


Ah yes, for those times when scorching the Steinway from 30' doesn't have the impact for the designers vision.
EDIT: Also, does this mean that @DELO72 will become our go-to guy for all things CP?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 8, 2014)

I love that LDO simply published the CP press release without even mentioning that's what it was...


----------



## porkchop (Aug 8, 2014)

> "Its products include so-called moving heads



I love it. Do they make any other entertainment fixtures or is this a new venture for them?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 8, 2014)

Clearly they were tired of letting Philips have all the fun buying other lighting companies.


----------



## DELO72 (Aug 8, 2014)

Clearly.  And no- The great folks at A.C.T. Lighting will remain your go-to source for all things CP here in the USA. Which is good, as it would break the hearts of women everywhere if they had to trade in visits from George Masek for me instead!)


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 10, 2014)

I want a Sharpy LED work light. It's a work light that cuts your paint drying time by 95%


----------



## porkchop (Aug 10, 2014)

Judging by their ability to cook hot dogs, that can't be too far off.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 10, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> I want a Sharpy LED work light. It's a work light that cuts your paint drying time by 95%



That would be nice, one that would light up the moon would be better though


----------



## JohnD (Aug 10, 2014)

Just think of what you could do during a lunar eclipse?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 11, 2014)

3d image map video projections on the moon! Cool!


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 11, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> 3d image map video projections on the moon! Cool!


Having to get the focus just right to have a clear projection - NOT COOL!


----------



## TechGeek (Aug 14, 2014)

Footer said:


> Italians and Germans getting back together. Never good.
> 
> I'm hoping for a super sharpy comes out of this. Something that will burn a hole in an arena roof from 300' away.



The super Sharpy is here


----------



## JohnD (Aug 14, 2014)

So, this super sharpy that can light up the moon, would it be OK with a limited selection of colors, or should it have CMY color mixing, for those times when you want and/or need:
A Congo Blue Moon 
or
A Gaslight Green Cheese Moon. 
So what next.......Uli and the "B" boys to buy BOTH Osram and Philips and then we could have.....wait for it....
THE SHAPE SHIFTING SUPER SHARPY SUPREME!!!!!


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 14, 2014)

JohnD said:


> So, this super sharpy that can light up the moon, would it be OK with a limited selection of colors, or should it have CMY color mixing, for those times when you want and/or need:
> A Congo Blue Moon
> or
> A Gaslight Green Cheese Moon.
> ...



It obviously needs to be LED source, otherwise the heat it put out would probably set the atmosphere on fire, and at minimum take down airplanes. And they'll have to one up the selador line and use 70 different colored LED's to get the full spectrum covered.


----------

